# Anybody got experience about Consulting firms that train you and...?



## mainestark (Oct 6, 2015)

So I recently came across this consulting company ad that's for both start-up business! I guess the way it works is they will train and place you in some job. Its free training at first but they will take some bite of your salary check. I know lot of these companies train oversees people, but can I/Should I go that way? What's it like? 

Do you know other Consulting firm that help start-up business for financial consulting advice?


Million thanks!


-Maine


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've heard of franchises like Subway training people to own and operate a store but not what you are talking about. Best bet would be to see how long they've been in business and research the company. Do your due diligence.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

*hands Sasquatch some bubblegum*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Snatches bubble gum from Sasq and points toward new guy...)


You should probably move to socialist Europe...quickly because here comes the Sasq!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I would look into Vocational Training with your local Employment Security Office. Ours offers HVAC, OTR truck driving, Body repair and light mechanical stuff.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

When your done will they certify you as a double not spy?


----------

